# Contractor Access Badges for Canadian Citizens in Afghanistan



## Fahiminator (20 May 2009)

I have been on ground in Afghanistan since September 2002, and started my own construction and sanitation services company in 2006. So far have been granted the DOD Badge (Department of Defense Common Access Card from the United States Army), unfortunately recently the Department of Defense has changed its mind and has been denying the badge to Non-Americans.

I had contracts with ISAF-NATO in Kabul International Airport (KAIA), I had to deal with the Belgians which were in charge of force protection. Guess what since I was not from a European Union country, I was denied a badge and treated like S***, they would not even answer my questions.

I am hoping Canadian Armed Force has a similar process for its citizens and contractors.

If anyone could direct me on how I can approach this issue, I would appreciate it very much.


----------

